# Lets take a closer look at the Colnago C50 !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

A stunning frame which still turns heads! http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on nicey, This is hardly the best example. Has to be the dullest paint scheme going. You seriously couldn't find a nicer one?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Kev.......we all know that Colnago make all kinds of different paint scheme, some you like and some you don't. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Personally, I love the C50 frame and can appreciate all the various colours.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

But out of all the many colourschemes for this model, you choose this one. I don't understand it. Can you not get decent images of the better colourschemes or something?

It hardly shows off the C50 in it's best form.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

bring some LX10s or AD10s into the mix, or even STXX


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

If people would like to send in a nice gallery of Colnago photos, please feel free!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

check out this post

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=130480&postcount=17


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*great example.*

bella!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey now, I have the Cristallo in NS03 and an Arte in NS03. I like the paint scheme. Of course, my C50 is ST01.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

too many spacers on that C50


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> too many spacers on that C50


Yeah, those pics were taken before I even road the bike which was last September. Since then, the steerer tube has been cut down another 1/2" to 3/4" and I have removed 7.5mm of spacers underneath the stem. When I get some time, I am going to remove another 7.5mm of spacers below the stem. I left myself as much room as possible for adjustments on the steerer tube so that I could make sure I set the bike up right for me without having to shell out $800 for a new fork.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The Geo paint job makes me happy. I always liked that one. And the old Mapei team colours from the late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, those pics were taken before I even road the bike which was last September. Since then, the steerer tube has been cut down another 1/2" to 3/4" and I have removed 7.5mm of spacers underneath the stem. When I get some time, I am going to remove another 7.5mm of spacers below the stem. I left myself as much room as possible for adjustments on the steerer tube so that I could make sure I set the bike up right for me without having to shell out $800 for a new fork.



read this fabs, about how a Colnago frame should be fitted and why

http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=1148


----------

